
Veni, Vidi, Verba Verti - pavs
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/veni-vidi-verba-verti.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
michael_dorfman
I'm a bit surprised-- I kind of assumed that Latin was already a supported
language in Google Translate.

------
ilitirit
Google Translate adds an interesting effect if you translate something into
Latin. Also, "Latin" in Latin is translated as "English"

------
pavs
Get the translation from here:
[http://translate.google.com/?sl=la&tl=en#la%7Cen](http://translate.google.com/?sl=la&tl=en#la%7Cen)

~~~
wyclif
_That language barriers be torn away and the knowledge of the world is made
accessible and useful, translation systems of many languages of the nations
were created by us. Today, we announce the first language translation system
by which no native speakers now make use of: the Latin. Being but a few speak
Latin daily, year by year more than a hundred thousand American students
receive the National Latin Exam. Besides many people all over the world study
Latin.

This Latin translation system rarely be used to translate e-mails or
understand the subtitles of YouTube videos. But many that are ancient books of
philosophy, of physics and of mathematics are written in Latin. But many
thousands of books are in Google Books, who have whole passages in Latin.

Translating by machine from Latin is difficult and our grasp of grammar not
without error. The Latin is unmatched because most of them Latin books have
already been written and only a few of the new shall be hereafter. Many have
been translated into other languages and these translations we use to train
our translation system. Since this system translates books well similar to
those from whom he learned, our ability to translate famous books (such as The
Gallic War Caesar 's) is already good.

The next time you find a Latin passage or you need help with the Latin
writings, try this.

Jakob Uszkoreit, Software Engineer_

------
riffraff
I believe "nuntios electronicos" translates to "electronic messenger" not
"mail". Which is kind of cool though :)

~~~
cperciva
Sometimes languages don't match up perfectly. That same word is used for both
a message and the person who carries it.

In a context where there is no regular postal service. the distinction between
a message arriving and a messenger arriving is usually moot anyway.

~~~
riffraff
Ah, neat. But latin does have a word for mail in "epistula" (and probably
"littera"), and a message is not necessarily a mail. Or maybe I'm failing
english and there is no distinction between the two in this language/internet
world :)

~~~
telemachos
In the singular, 'littera' is a character/single letter (e.g., 'a'). Normally,
Romans used the plural ('litterae' - or other forms for other cases) to mean a
document of some kind.

------
runcible_spork
Noli mala.

------
enki
quidquid latine dictum sit altum viditur

~~~
telemachos

            videtur 
    

(It's a second conjugation verb)

